# Allergic Reaction



## iibulldoggy22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello Folks,
I've spent the last couple of weeks caring for my French Bulldog who had an anaphylactic allergic reaction to her rabies vaccine. The vaccination completely shut down her immune system and she developed an abcess on her throat the size of an orange. This came up in one day. Ultimately, she spent 4 days in the hospital and has needed fairly intensive care since coming home. It looks like she is going to make it, but at one time, her kidney chemicals were 10 and 15 times normal. We have had to give her subcutaneous fluids, administer antibiotics, express fluid from the abcess drainage site, etc, etc. All in all, it's been an awful couple of weeks.
Of course, from what I've read on the internet, there is a new, virulent rabies in bats and skunks, so rabies vaccine is definitely necessary. I guess all of us who own pets are basically just going to have to get the shots for our pets and hope they don't develop any reactions.


----------



## Outback_Joe (Feb 15, 2012)

Did they say or did you ask if this was a different type of rabies vaccine. Is it something new or a new way they are making the vaccine? 

Good info to have.


----------

